# My computer's USB ports' plastic tab is broken and missing!



## tops132 (Jul 21, 2012)

My Acer Aspire 5532's 2 USB ports won't work. One's plastic tab is like broken in half and the other one just isn't there! I was wondering if it's possible to fix and how? Here is a picture of them both.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The USB ports on this model is soldered to the motherboard. 

New ports would have to be soldered on or replacement motherboard.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If you have a card slot on your laptop you can get one of these.
Newegg.com - PCs & Laptops, Laptop Accessories, Laptop Add-on Cards, 2 x USB 2.0


----------

